# Canon A1 help



## knuckle (Jan 18, 2012)

My Canon stopped working a couple of weeks ago and have since discovered its a problem with the magnet mechanism...the lever that attaches the chrome piece of metal to the magnet sticks to the magnet when the film advances and doesn't disconnect when the shutter release is pressed. 
Does anyone have any idea of the cause of this/how to fix it? Seen a fair few threads about this on loads of different forums but no real explanation on a solution..
Have got several very very important deadlines coming up so don't have the time to send it off for repair if I can help it at the minute
cheers


----------

